# golf cart rebuild



## MarshJr.

traded a broken dirt bike for this golf cart, It dosnt look like much now, but it will be awesome when its done

the dude that had it before had started a 4" susp lift , replaced the motor with 16hp clone and put a new axle with locking dif

we got it cleaned up, removed unnessisay parts and added a new shock supt in the rear...next step is front susp

ill post progress pics

before pics...


----------



## MarshJr.

got it to my shop, 1st days work


----------



## mastercylinder60

looks like fun. you definately have a lot of work to do. thanks for the pics.


----------



## cclayton01

Looking forward to future build pics. My brother and I picked up a golf cart last month that we plan on building up. Ours is an electric cart though.


----------



## speckle-catcher

with your fabricating skills, I'd ditch that steel frame and weld up an aluminum one.

Drop a Vanguard motor in there, too.


----------



## MarshJr.

I agree with you that I could do it, but time gets the best of me, I will barely have enough time just to repair this one, much less build a new one

an aluminum frame would be sweet though

im going to tackle the front supspension tonight, we'll see how that goes

B



speckle-catcher said:


> with your fabricating skills, I'd ditch that steel frame and weld up an aluminum one.
> 
> Drop a Vanguard motor in there, too.


----------



## MarshJr.

while working on the front suspension, decided to tear out what was started by the other guy and completly rebuild, it will look better and be much stronger

next up, upper shock supports

first pic is how the original guy lifted it 4"
the other pics is what i did to it


----------



## MarshJr.

had some time over the holidays to pull this thing out and do more work on it...got the front suspension complete, reinstalled the modified front body, shifter linkage complete....now we got to figure out how todo the throttle


----------



## trodery

Brett.... you are my fabricating/welding hero! When I grow up I want to be just like you!


----------



## tx-fisherdude

You aint never going to grow up  Looking good Brett



trodery said:


> Brett.... you are my fabricating/welding hero! When I grow up I want to be just like you!


----------



## agteacher

It's probably going to have some awesome looking cut outs on it when he is done!


----------



## 032490

I just finished rebuilding a 2000 Club Car DS electric. I picked it up real cheap ($500), it had been flooded by Ike. It has a 4" lift kit, big tires, radio, custom paint. I bought it for a parts cart and got lucky and was able to pick up a motor, controller, and solenoid for $100 off of Craigs List. I did a refurbish on the batteries which saved me $500 to $600. Did a complete rewire of all the electrical. Here is a link for a site where to get a lot of info and help. Good luck with it, from your past work I have seen I know it will come out great.
Ken
http://www.buggiesgonewild.com/


----------



## MarshJr.

awesome....thanks for that link



032490 said:


> I just finished rebuilding a 2000 Club Car DS electric. I picked it up real cheap ($500), it had been flooded by Ike. It has a 4" lift kit, big tires, radio, custom paint. I bought it for a parts cart and got lucky and was able to pick up a motor, controller, and solenoid for $100 off of Craigs List. I did a refurbish on the batteries which saved me $500 to $600. Did a complete rewire of all the electrical. Here is a link for a site where to get a lot of info and help. Good luck with it, from your past work I have seen I know it will come out great.
> Ken
> http://www.buggiesgonewild.com/


----------



## Supergas

*Aluminum chassis*

Marsh,

If you really want an aluminum chassis, I have a Club Car Turf 2 Gas cart chassis that already has a 6" lift on it, that I will sell..

The Turf 2 is longer than the standard Club Car DS by about 10", has 4 leaf rear springs etc.

This is a gas cart with no engine.. I do have the rear end but it is disassembled...

No cracks or crunches in the chassis....

Just thought I would throw this out... PM me if you are interested or email [email protected]

Good luck,

Supergas


----------



## MarshJr.

*progress*

got the throttle linkage fab'd up
installed the shifter
gas tank mounted

top speed is 22 mph now after some tinkering but i am need of a small fuel pump from a riding lawn mower or something like that, need better fuel delivery to motor...anybody have one willing to donate or sell me in the league city area?


----------



## Hooked

I really need to bring my boat trailer over if for no other reason than to check out this thing.


----------



## MarshJr.

come on...:work:



Hooked said:


> I really need to bring my boat trailer over if for no other reason than to check out this thing.


----------



## El Carnicero

Howd this end up?


----------



## Weather Or Knott

It was traded for a outboard motor


----------



## steelshot2

what no finished pics?


----------



## MarshJr.

lol...no, no finished pictures because it was never finished
that was a project that got put on the back burner, then my boat motor blew up so that took precidence over the cart....A guy wanted to trade me a 115 johnson for it straight up, so i took the deal

I got a new project that will surface soon...its an older bronco that im going to pimp out


----------

